# hot peppers



## 18119 (Mar 12, 2006)

I just herd a report that red hot chile peppers kills cancer cells in the prostat. If true what will it do to us IBS sufferers.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well since IBS is not cancer I don't think you can extrapolate the data from that study to say anything about IBSers.http://www.mskcc.org/mskcc/html/11571.cfm?...rdID=449&tab=HC is some info about the main ingredient in hot peppers.K.


----------



## 18119 (Mar 12, 2006)

Just thought at the time of it's anouncement it was quit a (HOT) exciting discovery for us male folk.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Thanks for the tip. It will just be one more capsule to add to the little mountain I take every morning. (I wonder if this is a variation on the Howard Hughes effect?)Here's to warding off everything.Mark


----------

